# copy paste url



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I just emailed myself a url. Copied it and tried to paste to the browser but browser doesn't offer paste, only 'input method'  Am I doing something wrong or is this a limitation of the browser?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Is the URL not clickable from within the email message?

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Xopher said:


> Is the URL not clickable from within the email message?
> 
> Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


no I had expected it to be but it was not. I sent the email via the K9 email app on the fire and opened it with K9. That might be a K9 issue as generally I would have expected it to be clickable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam,

I was able to copy and paste a link from K9 email to the browser URL box....are you sure the text was copied to the clipboard?  Note that even if I try to paste non-clickable text (say "credit union") in the URL, I get the "paste" option, as the URL box also serves as a search box.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy, this could be the issue. When I highlight the text in the email it is supposed to be put on clipboard - isn't it?  But evidently not as I cant paste it into a new email either. So how do I copy?  Using the copy option in k9 didn't seem to work either.



I lied - tapping one of the end markers unhighlighted the text BUT there was a pop up message that text was copied. I then could paste it. Thanks!!
sam


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

After you highlight the text, try tapping on it to see if you get a message about copying it to the clipboard.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Andra said:


> After you highlight the text, try tapping on it to see if you get a message about copying it to the clipboard.


Just un highlights it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes clicking on the highlighting copies it, sometimes on the handles.  It took me several tries to get that message.  It's one of the weak points for me.  Sometimes the act of selecting the text copies it.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I tried to modify my post to say I found u have to touch a handle. Then it copies so thanks for help. Now why didn't my post modification take. Oh well. 

actually it did DUH


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes clicking on the highlighting copies it, sometimes on the handles. It took me several tries to get that message. It's one of the weak points for me. Sometimes the act of selecting the text copies it.


It's aggravating, for sure. Apple devices are pretty simple to select, copy, and paste. I'm hoping that Amazon will improve this function in future upgrades.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> It's aggravating, for sure. Apple devices are pretty simple to select, copy, and paste. I'm hoping that Amazon will improve this function in future upgrades.


While I love the Fire I agree, there are a lot of areas that could be improved to make it a much better device. I guess with time that might happen, it is still pretty new.


----------

